# .22 Ammo Cost



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Every store seems to have plenty of .22 ammo these days. I even found CCI Stingers yesterday. Do you think that prices will ever drop?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't plan on the prices dropping. When the vouchers were selling it, the retailers and manufacture saw how much people were willing to pay. I believe those prices are here to stay.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I feel lucky if I find any around 7 -8 cents a shell :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I find 6cents per round all the time. I've considered buying a case of federal now that the rush is over... something to let the grandkids plink with in a decade or two, when 22lr is 50cents a shell.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Same...$.06's is my buy price now. I casually pick it up when I see it. Typically I order it online from Cabelas and have it shipped to the store for pickup or take advantage of free shipping promo's.

I agree with Reb, no reason for retailers to drop prices, when people showed they are willing to pay 3x's that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was at Cabelas last Friday and they had a ton of rimfire in stock. But I was pretty disappointed by their prices. There was a ton of premium loads in stock but very little economically priced plinking ammo.

They had some Remington for like $30.00 but that's really not a good price in my eyes.

I remember being able to buy .22 for half that price not long ago.

You cant tell me that it is due to supply and demand now. And I don't think component pricing has increased all that much.

:-? -O,-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck, I remember being mad when it went to $1.00 a box...... man I am getting old.:-|


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was in high school I was buying a brick of CCI's for $7.50 and at times you could buy a box of 50 for $0.50 if you looked hard enough.

Now that is showing my age.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I can remember when the Forest Service would give the older kids a couple of boxes of 22 shells if they would go up the mountain and shoot the porcupines that were causing havoc with the pine trees on the Dixie National Forest.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> When I was in high school I was buying a brick of CCI's for $7.50 and at times you could buy a box of 50 for $0.50 if you looked hard enough.
> 
> Now that is showing my age.


I still have a unopened brick of Winchester Wildcat I paid $8 and change for. Whats also cool is the several boxes of CCI Stingers I paid $3.39 for.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: you can get a kit to reload 22LR now:

http://22lrreloader.com/design-details/

I guarantee you you go through the trouble of reloading a couple dozen you will happily pay $30 per brick of 500 to never ever have to do that again LMAO!

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

At least it's back, but yeah the prices are probably staying too high.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The last brick I bought I paid $16 and I still have them. This was probably 8 years ago. Man I need to go shooting more I guess.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember when Remington Peters were good .22s. Now that crap won't shoot out of my gun.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Well this thread got me looking and now I have 700 rounds of CCI standard on its way. Ended up being $43 shipped. $.06's a round for CCI is as good as I've found in quite some time. The CCI standards are sub sonic and work great in my suppressed 22's.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is funny Bowgy. 
I remember shooting every porcupine we used to see. 
We once shot 6 out of one tree during the rifle hunt years ago. 

Now I hardly ever even see one. 
Haven't killed one forever ..........

Saw one during the bow hunt last year that was so big I did not dare shoot it. :shock:

I bought 5 bricks when Obama got elected in 08 for $9.99/brick. 
I saw the writing on the wall back then.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Gone are my HS days when we'd get a brick of .22, 100 12ga shells, and a box of clay pigeons for $20 bucks. You might not ever find two to four cents a round again, but if you look for the deals you can find them.

If you don't mind fooling with mail in rebates, Right now at Cabelas.com Federal is 19.99/325 and there's a mail in rebate for $10 on a $50 purchase of "select Vista Outdoors brands" including federal ammo. Buy three boxes and the rebate makes it $0.05/round before tax. Or you can get 6 boxes of CCI mini mags for $0.07/round.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Gone are my HS days when we'd get a brick of .22, 100 12ga shells, and a box of clay pigeons for $20 bucks. You might not ever find two to four cents a round again, but if you look for the deals you can find them.
> 
> If you don't mind fooling with mail in rebates, Right now at Cabelas.com Federal is 19.99/325 and there's a mail in rebate for $10 on a $50 purchase of "select Vista Outdoors brands" including federal ammo. Buy three boxes and the rebate makes it $0.05/round before tax. Or you can get 6 boxes of CCI mini mags for $0.07/round.


Remember that to do this with Cabela's, Bass Pro, or any other mail order store that you are going to have to get free shipping or picking them up at the store with free shipping. If not then you are paying way too much.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was 16 I could get a pack a smokes and a box of fifty .22 shells for a buck.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

When we were kids we would buy these for $1.49 at Coast to Coast Hardware and then go up Butterfield Canyon and shoot. My mom always thought the ring in my back pocket was Copenhagen.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> When I was 16 I could get a pack a smokes and a box of fifty .22 shells for a buck.
> 
> .


Those were the days.

Don't forget the $0.10 Cokes or Pepsi's


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We would ride our bikes around town picking up pop bottles and cash the in down at burgess market for a box of 22 shells. We were 8 or 9 years old. Bishop burgess wouldn't sell us any smokes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, regular pop bottles at 3 cents a piece and you hit the jackpot if you got the quart bottles that were worth 5 cents.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> When we were kids we would buy these for $1.49 at Coast to Coast Hardware and then go up Butterfield Canyon and shoot. My mom always thought the ring in my back pocket was Copenhagen.


Never heard of Spitfire .22s before.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Never heard of Spitfire .22s before.
> 
> .


They were Federal's answer to the Remington Yellow Jackets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> ... at burgess market


All the coolest people have shopped there.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just ordered a case of shipped Federal Copper HP ammo for 0.05 shell. I'm going to be the coolest grandpa on the block when I crack that open down the road and let'em blaze away. Most probably the last 22lr ammo I ever buy... what an odd thought.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Was just in Cabelas and they have got tons of 22lr, cheapest was $34.99 for 500 rounds= 7 cents a shell. I hav not seen this much 22 in stock for a long time. Still pricy though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The cabelas ship to store can be nice. My last purchase was two of the Remington 1,500 buckets for $80. Those will last me forever. 
I still dont ever see any at local Wally World and the employees they only get 5-10 boxes a week and it is still usually gone rather quickly


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Was just in Cabelas and they have got tons of 22lr, cheapest was $34.99 for 500 rounds= 7 cents a shell. I hav not seen this much 22 in stock for a long time. Still pricy though.


 Did you notice that the majority of the .22LR that they had in stock was of a premium label? Eley ammo was enough to put me in shock.

Even some the 500 rd bricks were pretty premium rounds. I saw one brick for something like $75 (I think it was Norma).

What ever happened to a box of Gold Tips that you knew weren't the best, but good enough to plink with and maybe rattle off at a running jack rabbit and you'd only spend a small amount for?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> When I was 16 I could get a pack a smokes and a box of fifty .22 shells for a buck.
> 
> .


:shock: They had .22 lr during the civil war


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Did you notice that the majority of the .22LR that they had in stock was of a premium label? Eley ammo was enough to put me in shock.
> 
> Even some the 500 rd bricks were pretty premium rounds. I saw one brick for something like $75 (I think it was Norma).
> 
> What ever happened to a box of Gold Tips that you knew weren't the best, but good enough to plink with and maybe rattle off at a running jack rabbit and you'd only spend a small amount for?


 The 34.99 brick was Rem. Thunderbolt 500 round===I got 2 of those online sometime ago quite abit cheaper. Yes there was some outrageously priced bricks there and I would imagine they will be there a while. Was thinking that maybe they would have a good price on 20 gauge steel-- ha!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My case of Federal Copper HP came in and I picked it up Wed. The guy grinned at me when he brought it out, knowing full well what it was. I love the Federals for plinking / hunting rounds. 

.05cents a round is what it came out to be with their latest coupon. Dang cheap for what is usually a 9-10c a round.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The prices seem to have finally dropped a bit on .22 ammo. 
A few good deals on clearance at Academy Sports....
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/fe...grain-rimfire-ammunition#repChildCatid=169504


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting timing... I actually recently ordered another case of the Federal Bulk, copper plated HPs. 

Cabelas had an "after christmas" mass sale on ammo, I ended up getting the entire case for $130 including tax! That's in the 3 cent range for copper HP's, amazing. Cabelas sale ended on the 6th.

Having it shipped to store, should be here Friday. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so going to win a "coolest grandpa" award sometime in the future.










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*my wife just looked over the order and thought I was buying a single "brick" of 22lr... ie: 500ish bullets for that price. Now that she saw it was a case, 10 individual bulk boxes of shells... she said "Oh! You should have bought two cases then".

I love my wife.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well you are well on your way to keeping the grand kids happy. Hope they enjoy.


----------

